# highpoint 40 s&w



## highpoint 40

what does everyone think of this handgun?


----------



## Rupert

Not much.


----------



## thelonerang3r

They have they're own following, but I'm with Rupert. Hi Point equals low expectations to me.


----------



## bartonathlon

Your better off throwing it at someone then thinking it will fire!


----------



## VAMarine

HI POINT








​
 This is not the quality you're looking for...

*Note* This is not my gun, it's not my picture, I don't care if the gun actually broke or was cut...but metal used to make guns should not look like sponge cake.​ 
​


----------



## dosborn

Sooooo, are you ready to change your username?:smt033


----------



## dondavis3

Sorry, but not very good in my book.

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex

I agree with the above.


----------



## TheReaper

I wouldn't buy or own one.


----------



## flyinpolack

do they actually make those out of cast iron? OMFG


----------



## DjSaneR

I had the HiPoint 995 carbine and it shot very well. Everytime I pulled the trigger it went bang..ugly as sin though. I can't say anything about the handguns, as I have no experience with them.


----------



## SeanB1986

My girlfriends dad had one . was pretty accurate. As for if i would own one, No when it comes to a firearm I find reliability to be kinda important. The Hi Point is known to not be.

P.S That pic of the snapped HiPoint WTF!!


----------



## Brydawg

That pic is Scary.... I don't know much about them but from what I just read, I wouldn't own or shoot one. 
I'm glad I went with the M&P.

http://www.gunslot.com/guns/hi-point-model-40-sw-poly


----------



## guard dog

If you do a web search you may be surprised to find a lot of good reviews on Hi-Point pistols. 
They all say about the same thing. Large ugly inexpensive pistol that fires when you pull the 
trigger. Handgun Magazine did a review of the .45 last year (Same gun different caliber).
These guns are made to sell to people who can't afford a new $400+ pistol. My first pistol was
a Hi-point .380. I still have it and it has never failed to function. I'm now a Beretta owner(several)
but keep the Hi-Point in the night table. I figure if I'm ever robbed they will find the Hi-point and 
not bother looking for my Gun Safe. Just remember that if your gun ever breaks or Splits in half
you can send it back to Hi-Point and they will repair it no questions asked. For an honest answer to your question visit the Hi-point forum where you can read reviews from people that actually own and shoot 
the gun you asking about.


----------



## James NM

What is the _Hi Point_ of owning one? When you sell it (or give it away).


----------



## deputy125

never owned one..........but have met several folks that do (9mm) and they like them and call them affordable and reliable for their limited budgets.......and to be honest, these folks really don't get to the range every month because of ammo costs. The c9 i see at the public ranges along with the 9mm carbine.

a 20,000 round durable range gun.....i seriously doubt especially in 40 cal. but for a house gun that sees a couple of range trips a year it might last a lifetime........i question the 40 though....purty intense both in pressure and recoil.

i know a couple of officers that carry the 9mm carbine for several years and they are quite pleased with them. never seen the carbine fail on the firing line and they always qualified with no problems. They can't afford ar-15's. Their only complaint is the magazines tend to wear and need replacing from time to time.

the 45 carbine has been anounced for later this year......august i believe. Already know a couple of poor boy officers that are seriously thinking about it.


----------



## James NM

deputy125 said:


> never owned one..........but have met several folks that do (9mm) and they like them and call them affordable and reliable for their limited budgets.......and to be honest, these folks really don't get to the range every month because of ammo costs. The c9 i see at the public ranges along with the 9mm carbine.
> 
> a 20,000 round durable range gun.....i seriously doubt especially in 40 cal. but for a house gun that sees a couple of range trips a year it might last a lifetime........i question the 40 though....purty intense both in pressure and recoil.
> 
> i know a couple of officers that carry the 9mm carbine for several years and they are quite pleased with them. never seen the carbine fail on the firing line and they always qualified with no problems. They can't afford ar-15's. Their only complaint is the magazines tend to wear and need replacing from time to time.
> 
> the 45 carbine has been anounced for later this year......august i believe. Already know a couple of poor boy officers that are seriously thinking about it.


I have nothing bad to say about the carbines - except that they are aesthetically challenged.

The handguns, on the other hand, no way jose.


----------



## group17

I've seen that photo before. Question was brought up about it looking like it was sawed open.

I have also seen photos of other more expensive gun manufactures pistols that look as horrible.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/files/imagecache/photo-gallery/photo/23/blown_gun1.jpg
http://www.leverguns.com/articles/taylor/blowup_images/glock3.jpg

Glock comes to mind. Seems they had a problem with shooting 40 cal reloads. Did I get rid of my Glock 27? No way its a great gun.

When I got back into shooting I bought a used Hi point C-9 for $100 to test the waters. The c-9 was a accurate, reliable, cheap shooter. I now have much better guns but still own and shoot the Hi point.

It has been 100% reliable more than I can say of some of my friends guns that cost 5x's as much.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

About that Hi-Point: Look at the granularity of the exposed metal at the break. This happens only when metal fails catastrophically. Nobody took a saw to it.

The revolver in the photo to which you supplied the link also suffered catastrophic failure, if I remember correctly, because of an overpressure-loaded cartridge. It was not the gun's fault, but rather a result of shooter (reloading) error.
The Glock failure, too, was a matter of shooter error, I believe. Its overpressure failure may have been the result of using lead bullets without proper maintenance.


----------



## Bisley

A Hi Point is better than no gun at all, as long as you don't expect a lot from it. If it tests out pretty well at the range, there is a chance that it will fire when you need it, and that may be better than having nothing at all, in some situations.

I would recommend the .45, though, because it's a low pressure round that probably won't be as hard on that bubbly zinc alloy metal-like stuff that the slide is made from...and most importantly, the extra weight of the ammo will be a benefit if you end up having to bludgeon your attackers with it.


----------



## stickhauler

Steve M1911A1 said:


> About that Hi-Point: Look at the granularity of the exposed metal at the break. This happens only when metal fails catastrophically. Nobody took a saw to it.
> 
> The revolver in the photo to which you supplied the link also suffered catastrophic failure, if I remember correctly, because of an overpressure-loaded cartridge. It was not the gun's fault, but rather a result of shooter (reloading) error.
> The Glock failure, too, was a matter of shooter error, I believe. Its overpressure failure may have been the result of using lead bullets without proper maintenance.


And since it's not noted what caused the failure of the Hi Point, it's logical to consider overpressure as a cause of it as well. I own a C-9 as does my son, neither have had an issue at all with in excess of a few thousand rounds down the tube. I know many other Hi Point owners with similar stories of no problems with their guns.

That said, my Hi Point is not my carry gun, it is heavy and clunky, the only holsters I've found that work worth squat with them are cheap Airsoft pistol cloth holsters, not the quality of holster I prefer for carry. But the old thing goes bang every time you pull the trigger, as accurately as guns selling for several hundred dollars more.


----------



## Brydawg

Bisley said:


> ...and most importantly, the extra weight of the ammo will be a benefit if you end up having to bludgeon your attackers with it.


 I almost fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## Angie-Darrell

*Hi Point 40 testing*

Two points, one I personally witnessed a fellow of at 65 yo shoot one next to me and score 99%! He out shot me, and my M9! I asked the range owner after we wrapped, he said that they have had nothing but great service from a $145.00 gun. 
Second point, we are going to test a Hi Point 40 or 9mm shortly, and I will not stop abusing it until is breaks, check it out! Darrell
http://guntalker.wordpress.com


----------



## treytonguns8588

man have any of you ACTUALLY shot that weapon cuz my 40 hi point has had thousands of rounds put through it by me with NO problems what so ever i own glocks smith and wessons bersas colts waffens my hi point was not only the cheapest of all my guns but its also the only handgun i have that has not jammed, or messsed up at all not even once and i bought it used its just the name hi point makes people think they arent good guns all i can say is shoot one i dont see my hi point breaking in half anytime ever i would rather have my hi point than any glock i say this because ive broke two glocks broke em beyond repair because thats what i do for a living buy guns and see how much abuse and nasty conditions they can handle most hi point jcps in the 40 s&w wont jam or break when im trying to mess it up its my everyday carry gun i out shoot any other gun i come across i love em


----------



## swampcrawler

my uncle and my step father both own one. neither can get through a full magazine without jamming. il admit neither of them are gun freaks and neither know much, and with someone more knowledgeable properly cleaning both guns and mabey polishing up a few inside parts they would do ok, i assume. but, out of the box, both of those suck. id rather use my flintlock. atleast i know its gunna go boom once. the only good thing i have to say about hipoint is sence their guns are so cheap, if you do have problems with it, just send it in for "repair" and they send u a new one. 

their pistols suck, but their little carbines are cool.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

treytonguns8588 said:


> man have any of you ACTUALLY shot that weapon cuz my 40 hi point has had thousands of rounds put through it by me with NO problems what so ever i own glocks smith and wessons bersas colts waffens my hi point was not only the cheapest of all my guns but its also the only handgun i have that has not jammed, or messsed up at all not even once and i bought it used its just the name hi point makes people think they arent good guns all i can say is shoot one i dont see my hi point breaking in half anytime ever i would rather have my hi point than any glock i say this because ive broke two glocks broke em beyond repair because thats what i do for a living buy guns and see how much abuse and nasty conditions they can handle most hi point jcps in the 40 s&w wont jam or break when im trying to mess it up its my everyday carry gun i out shoot any other gun i come across i love em


excellent first post. thanks for not cluttering it up with punctuation. i see a comma did slip in but it didnt detract from the overall jumble of the idea.


----------



## Bonz

*Hi Point*

When looking for my first handgun I was on a very small budget so started researching Hi Points, I am in California so only 2 of them are on the approved list. The more I searched the more I seemed to find that 99% of the negative comments were from people who have never owned or even shot a High Point. And 99% of the owners of a High Point had mostly positive things to say about them. They are ugly, they are heavy but there warranty is unbeaten by anyone, send it in no matter what happened or who owns it and they will fix it PROMPTLY. I have never had a single issue with mine. I now Have a Glock and a Sig but continue to shoot my High Point and still enjoy doing so.


----------



## treytonguns8588

man have any of you ACTUALLY shot that weapon cuz my 40 hi point has had thousands of rounds put through it by me with NO problems what so ever i own glocks smith and wessons bersas colts waffens my hi point was not only the cheapest of all my guns but its also the only handgun i have that has not jammed, or messsed up at all not even once and i bought it used its just the name hi point makes people think they arent good guns all i can say is shoot one i dont see my hi point breaking in half anytime ever i would rather have my hi point than any glock i say this because ive broke two glocks broke em beyond repair because thats what i do for a living buy guns and see how much abuse and nasty conditions they can handle most hi point jcps in the 40 s&w wont jam or break when im trying to mess it up its my everyday carry gun i out shoot any other gun i come across i love em


----------



## treytonguns8588

oh well there is the problem then while your looking this post over for grammer errors i got a m4 to shoot thx for the tips though teacher ted


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

treytonguns8588 said:


> oh well there is the problem then while your looking this post over for grammer errors i got a m4 to shoot thx for the tips though teacher ted


justpointingoutthatyourvalidpointsmightmakemoresensew,itheventheminimumamountofeffort'andyouareverywelcome


----------



## jakeleinen1

Hi-points... ehh

Shot 2 versions, the 9mm-compact version and the .45 version. No problems when I shot them, however, I would rather for 200 bucks extra buy something I know will stand the test of time even a used Glock you can get for around 300

If you can get one for around 100 bucks, do it, any more than 100 is a waste of money


----------



## James NM

treytonguns8588 said:


> man have any of you ACTUALLY shot that weapon cuz my 40 hi point has had thousands of rounds put through it by me with NO problems what so ever i own glocks smith and wessons bersas colts waffens my hi point was not only the cheapest of all my guns but its also the only handgun i have that has not jammed, or messsed up at all not even once and i bought it used its just the name hi point makes people think they arent good guns all i can say is shoot one i dont see my hi point breaking in half anytime ever i would rather have my hi point than any glock i say this because ive broke two glocks broke em beyond repair because thats what i do for a living buy guns and see how much abuse and nasty conditions they can handle most hi point jcps in the 40 s&w wont jam or break when im trying to mess it up its my everyday carry gun i out shoot any other gun i come across i love em


*treytonguns8588*: since you are new here, Welcome - and let me offer to do you a solid.

It appears you have the misfortune to own some junky Colts, S&Ws, and Glocks. Let me know what you have and I'll let you trade up to some more Hipoints.


----------



## recoilguy

I hate Hi Point threads..............the only people in them that make sense aren't the ones who shoot them. Although they are generally the ones who have a bunch of other high buck guns, but still love their Hi Points and can't help but go back to them.

I for one, believe them because I have a Yugo I bought used, it was cheap but it had 4 wheels and a gas cap.
Now I have a Caddy STX and an Accura ZDX but I still drive my classic Yugo and I love it.

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

recoilguy said:


> I hate Hi Point threads..............the only people in them that make sense aren't the ones who shoot them. Although they are generally the ones who have a bunch of other high buck guns, but still love their Hi Points and can't help but go back to them.
> 
> I for one, believe them because I have a Yugo I bought used, it was cheap but it had 4 wheels and a gas cap.
> Now I have a Caddy STX and an Accura ZDX but I still drive my classic Yugo and I love it.
> 
> RCG


remember this promo? buy a caddy, get a yugo free!

Buy A New Cadillac, Get A Yugo Thrown In Free - Chicago Tribune


----------



## recoilguy

Damn I could have had 2..............

RCG


----------



## marcus220

sounds like their getting a majority of good feedback.i just bought one,and want to get a lazer sight.does this weapon have a weaver rail?


----------



## recoilguy

Putting a laser on a hi point....................wow.

RCG


----------



## jakeleinen1

recoilguy said:


> Putting a laser on a hi point....................wow.
> 
> RCG


The laser would cost more then the gun...lol


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

recoilguy said:


> Putting a laser on a hi point....................wow.
> 
> RCG


reminds me of the supercharged yugo


----------



## recoilguy

With air shocks and 5 spoke Chromed wheels............I am looking for a decked out Vega right now to trade my Pinto in on but if I can't find one it's a supercharged Yugo again for me. With a good enough stereo you'll never even hear the engine run out of oil.

RCG


----------



## zhurdan

Yeah, but you can just send it back to the factory for a free.... oh wait.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

one of the "features" of a hi point is that each and every one of the comes with an "Operations & safety sheet", their manual is a sheet of paper.....


----------



## Packard

flyinpolack said:


> do they actually make those out of cast iron? OMFG


Worse than that. I am certain that the frame and slide on these weapons are made from zinc die castings. Zinc die casting is the process that turns out those highly polished chrome plated knobs on bathroom faucets, the chrome plated toilet paper holders and the chrome plated soap dishes.

The main advantages of zinc die casting are that they can produce parts very, very cheaply; the parts can be cast with great accuracy and they take chrome plating very well. It is not a traditional firearms material. It is weak and it cracks easily; it is soft and wears quickly. But if you chrome plate the parts they will wear well in the configuration of the slides and if you make the parts beefy enough they will be strong enough (mostly). All of this explains why they fail, and why they have fat, clunky frames and slides.

I personally would never own a weapon produced from a zinc die casting (even if it were alloyed with some aluminum--which makes it stronger, it really sucks as a firearms material.) It should be used for plumbing fixtures and lighting fixtures.

But the weapons are cheap and they work for a while and for some people that is enough.

Note: Some newer plumbing fixtures use plateable grade ABS plastics in place of zinc die castings. So maybe there will be a plastic gun in our future. :mrgreen:


----------



## 45Sidekick

other than being big, bulky, and heavy, they are also ugly as sin. but good thing about the massive sidearm, is that you will have no problem beating someone to death with it. other than that ive heard nothing but good things, so to my surprise there are alot of used ones for sale. keep that in mind cause theres only a couple reasons why someone will sell a barely used gun which usually consists of: upgrading to higher quality (but if its such a good deal, any gun guy would keep it), in bad need of quick cash, something was found wrong with it that either is dangerous, or something the manufacturer will not cover under warranty, etc... so think hard about it $160 for a new 40s&w isnt bad at all but if you add another $250, you could find a good used beretta or glock in the same caliber


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Packard said:


> The main advantages of zinc die casting are that they can produce parts very, very cheaply; the parts can be cast with great accuracy and they take chrome plating very well. * It is not a traditional firearms material.* It is weak and it cracks easily; it is soft and wears quickly.


except for the fact that zinc castings have been used in firearms since there have been zinc castings, i tend to agree with you....

raven, jennings, jiminez, bryco, lorcin, rohm, rg, smith and wesson, walther , davis to name a few have all turned out guns with significant zinc castings and without fail, they have been huge pieces of crap.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

45Sidekick said:


> other than being big, bulky, and heavy, they are also ugly as sin. but good thing about the massive sidearm, is that you will have no problem beating someone to death with it....


guns make horrible bludgeons , buy a hammer instead


----------



## 45Sidekick

Yes a hammer would be best but the op is wanting a gun that can double as a hammer in case an emergency roofing situation occurs in a shootout. Gotta stay prepared right?


----------



## recoilguy

Does High Point make a hammer? 

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

recoilguy said:


> Does High Point make a hammer?
> 
> RCG


yes but the warranty is void if you use it as am impact device


----------



## 45Sidekick

Hahahaha


----------



## marcus220

ha!ha!ha!,now that you've all took a major crap on my high point,i'll ask again.does i have a weaver rail?oh,i heard the fbi carry this weapon.


----------



## marcus220

ha!ha!ha!,now that you've all took a major crap on my high point,i'll ask again.does it have a weaver rail?oh,check this out:All Hi-Point firearms carry a lifetime, no-questions asked warranty.

Whether you are the original purchaser, or the third-hand owner, your Hi-Point firearm will be repaired free of charge.
i bet your $600 glock does'nt do that.


----------



## zhurdan

marcus220 said:


> ha!ha!ha!,now that you've all took a major crap on my high point,i'll ask again.does it have a weaver rail?oh,check this out:All Hi-Point firearms carry a lifetime, no-questions asked warranty.
> 
> Whether you are the original purchaser, or the third-hand owner, your Hi-Point firearm will be repaired free of charge.
> i bet your $600 glock does'nt do that.


Marcus... earlier, you said you'd bought one... why not just pick the dang thing up and check it for a rail?

I'd think the only reason it needs a lifetime, no-questions asked warranty is BECAUSE it's a piece of shit. I've personally seen two fail at the range... one spectacularly. Save your money next time.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

marcus220 said:


> ha!ha!ha!,now that you've all took a major crap on my high point,i'll ask again.does i have a weaver rail?oh,i heard the fbi carry this weapon.


many many police agencies use hi-points... never know when you will need a drop weapon.


----------



## zhurdan

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> many many police agencies use hi-points... never know when you will need a drop weapon.


Nahh, they're instructional aides. "Never... ever... buy one of these folks. EVER!"


----------



## marcus220

you've never seen other QUALITY handguns fail?its for a home protection weapon anyway.i have a taurus pt 24/7 .40 cal.for conceal carry weapon.which is not the best,but better than the high point.it has a rail but,don't know if its a weaver rail.i will call the company.


----------



## zhurdan

If it's for a home protection weapon, shouldn't it be the best you can afford? And by afford, I mean instead of dropping $160 on a paperweight, wait a few paychecks and buy a used Glock.

Yes, I've seen other handguns fail, and I'd bet that 9 out of 10 were operator error (bad reloads or improper ammo selection for their gun).

There's a reason there are no shooters who do it for a living (aka high end training courses, and yes, I've been to many of them) don't use Hi Points. It may work as a sample of one, but over all they are not well built, they are not proven over the long haul.

I know someone will say it, so here it goes... "It's just for home defense". If someone thinks they can buy a pistol and load it and set it on the night stand and THEN hope that it will magically protect them... THEY'RE RETARDED. You have to shoot your gun, a lot! to get proficient enough to defend yourself from all but the most inept intruders. As the economy falls further into the shitter, the intruders are going to get more desperate and they will evolve their tactics to faster, harder entries rather than skulk in and out. 

If you shoot a Hi Point hard, I mean proficiency hard... it WILL FAIL.


----------



## hud35500

Hey, they go "bang" when you pull the trigger !!


----------



## 45Sidekick

So does a 12 gauge pump mossy. So ask yourself which would you trust more as a home defense weapon? If you choose hi-point, you go ahead and rely on it but you can't say you wasn't given a better option.


----------



## zhurdan

hud35500 said:


> Hey, they go "bang" when you pull the trigger !!


My whole point is that if you don't actually practice with the weapon you choose to test it's reliability, and to confirm that you have the skills beyond "pulling the trigger"... then you might as well buy a baseball bat. There is more involved with actually pointing a gun at another human being than what you see in video games. Trust me, I've pointed a "real gun" with real ammo at another living person. And I'm a civilian. It gets real.. real fast. If your training consists of shooting pop bottles on the weekend, you aren't ready for someone to break into your home. Everything will go wrong, including the amazing "I'll just blast 'em with my pot metal gun" routine.

The point of owning a gun for self defense is to train with it. Like I said earlier, some people think that "just having it" is going to protect them. Proving a guns reliability over time is just icing on the cake once you can shoot under duress.

Gotta get up early.. catch the rest of this tomorrow.... SHOOT SAFE!


----------



## group17

I love reading all the back and forth "good gun / bad gun" threads about High Points. Goes on for ever with no conclusive results. Your either thrilled with a bargain $150 gun that works OK or 
upset because it shouldn't work as well as your $1000 Kimber. With all the information on line and threads like this the company should be out of business right? 
NO, The company is still in business and sells thousands a year. Go figure.


----------



## SgtMoe

High Point......really.....really.......:anim_lol:


----------



## recoilguy

group17 said:


> I love reading all the back and forth "good gun / bad gun" threads about High Points. Goes on for ever with no conclusive results. Your either thrilled with a bargain $150 gun that works OK or
> upset because it shouldn't work as well as your $1000 Kimber. With all the information on line and threads like this the company should be out of business right?
> NO, The company is still in business and sells thousands a year. Go figure.


This is the most wrong statement ever!

Cheap people will buy cheap stuff and jusrtify their cheapness with cute catch phrases. There is always a bigger market for cheap crap that barely works and in no way compares to top of the line stuff then there is for good stuff at a fair price. Why? because too many people will pay less get less and be satisfied with less. they will then say it is as good as something much more expensive, never having tried seen or actually touching one.

Owning one says one thing to me.....Hey look I want to own a gun but can't or won't afford one, so I bought this thing.

But thats my opinion.

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

group17 said:


> With all the information on line and threads like this the company should be out of business right?
> NO, The company is still in business and sells thousands a year. Go figure.


equating a high point to any other gun is much the same as comparing a frozen 7-11 burrito to a gourmet meal.... there is no comparison, and yet 7-11 sells thousands a year and some people like them but most would rather eat anything else.


----------



## Packard

Well, IKEA sells cheap furniture that is a good value. It is worth what you spent. It looks good and lasts a reasonable amount of time. But your life does not depend upon it.

Our company makes wire components. We do a good job. But a parachute manufacturer came to us and asked us to produce some stainless steel d-rings. And we declined. I explained to the customer that our d-rings were an excellent value. Less than 3 bad pieces for every 1,000 pieces produces. That is a rejection rate of 0.3%. Of course if you were jumping from a plane with one of those three parachutes you might not think it was such a good value.

My thoughts are the same for the High Point. For shooting paper targets and plinking, it is a good value. But for preserving your own or others lives? Maybe not such a good value.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

Packard said:


> Well, IKEA sells cheap furniture that is a good value. It is worth what you spent. It looks good and lasts a reasonable amount of time. ....


that reminds me, i need a book shelf


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

recoilguy said:


> .....Hey look I want to own a gun but can't or won't afford one, so I bought this thing......
> RCG


25 minutes in one of the big box hardware stores and you can MAKE a better gun......

back in WWII there was a pistol made in the US for air drop into occupied territory and use by insurgents.... the liberator was a single shot .45 caliber stamped steel pistol that costs $2.40 each.... its maximum effective range from the unrifled barrel was 21 feet..... and this gun is superior to the high point for 2 reasons..... first, it did the job it was designed for (it was a great gun to get a better gun with) and it worked EVERYTIME..... yep everytime unlike the high point.


----------

